
Speed improvements using hash tables - todsacerdoti
https://blog.asrpo.com/hashtables
======
acqq
But why? I don't see that the author explains why he doesn't use what's
already in the language which he uses to implement all his "dictionaries":

[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/datastructures.html#dicti...](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/datastructures.html#dictionaries)

Also, the "improvement" is when starting from "a _linear_ search through all
of keys"?

Edit: Thanks to anonymoushn, so the language in which the "dictionaries" are
implemented is actually an independent language:

"Almost all of Flpc is written in Flpc itself and defined at runtime. This
means almost everything is modifiable at runtime using rebind: including the
loop for reading input, compiling functions, looking up names and rebind:
itself!"

From: [https://github.com/asrp/flpc](https://github.com/asrp/flpc)

~~~
anonymoushn
Flpc is not running on Python, so it doesn't come with Python's dictionaries
unless he makes them.

------
raphaelj
So the author is writing a compiler but only learned about hashtables?

